# Less common symptoms of Alice in Wonderland syndrome?



## probably offline

(I'm not sure where to put this, so feel free to move this thread)

All my life I've had certain "episodes" that I didn't know that I shared with others until tonight. I'm so excited about it that I have to hear if you guys have experienced this too(or know what's causing it)! I've told several people irl about it throughout my life, but noone has ever known what I've been on about. Maybe it's really common and I've just missed it or something?

I'll start by sharing my personal experience:

It started when I was a child. I used to have abstract dreams about what seemed like a twisting web of tiny light beams in an endless universe, and I was "part of it". During these dreams, sounds became louder and everything felt more intense and distorted. I was filled with a feeling of knowing an answer to something, but not being able to figure out the question. I felt insignificant and powerless.

When I woke up, I was still in this "state". Every sound was equally intense and my body felt different. If people spoke around me their voices seemed distorted, yet more clear. It felt like I was inside and outside of my body at the same time. I felt that I didn't exist. Etc.

Eventually I stopped having the dreams, but I would still randomly switch into creepy mode while awake. Especially when I thought about the universe, because I wanted to figure out "the question" so badly. Every time I felt like I was stuck in a loop, unable to reach further, I would start feeling my body become numb and all the other things I mentioned above. It could stick for anything between 10 minutes to an hour, depending on if I tried to make it stop(by telling myself in my head to snap out of it or distract myself with doing something "normal").

During my teenage years I tried to avoid being in this state as much as possible because my thoughts about my own, and everything else's, nonexistence became amplified. It made me more depressed. I still experience it but I've been avoiding it.

Fast forward to a few hours ago:

For some reason I googled "sometimes people's voices sound louder" and I found this link:

http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Neurol...ming-weird-and-fast-intense-loud/show/1097402

I was shocked when I saw all the replies, describing very similar experiences to my own. Two of them even brought up the "spacey" dreams in their childhoods. It seems like most of them had their first experiences during fevers(I did not). Some of them talked about the possibility of it being effects of "Alice in Wonderland syndrome" since it can effect the perception of sound(but usually size distortion). I'm not sure if I buy that, though. There could also be psychological explanations for it, of course. But I find that the odd thing about it is that it's a temporary "state of mind"(or whatever). I'm not gonna make any wild guesses...

*Do you any of you guys have knowledge about this phenomenon or similar experiences? I would love to hear it. I've been wondering about it my entire life, but I've never actually looked for answers.
*

I'm sorry if I sound retarded, it's 3.41 AM and I'm Swedish so dealwifit ;(


----------



## ugh1979

Interesting.

The hallucinogenic effects of the fly agaric mushroom are reported to often cause distortion in vision (especially size) and sounds (especially volume) so is probably related to your experiences. The presense of fly agaric mushrooms in _Alice In Wonderland_ has always been a clue to the possible inspiration Lewis Carroll had for the growing/shrinking events in the narrative.

Hallucinogens work by reducing blood supply to parts of the brain so it's likely the same thing is occasionally happening to you naturally.

I doubt it's of any health concern as long as it's not putting you into direct danger.

I can't begin to guess as to why it might be happening or what is triggering the episodes for you but I hope i've been of some small help.


----------



## NoIce

Used to happen to me all the time.

It usually felt like an extreme appreciation of how abstract everything really is in "reality", even the mundane.

I used to feel beside myself, and I often found that the simple things became infinitely meaningful or important. For example, I just watched a car drive by, and right now I feel like this is just an ordinary experience. If however I was in "that" mood, I'd be seeing that event as no less important or profound than any other action which has or will happen in the universe. The simple fact that I am somehow here to observe some "thing" "drive" by "my" "house"... I'd start questioning all the concepts tied up in that experience, and how interesting it is that I even hold, or am capable of holding them.

My immediate surroundings would become more vivid too. I'd even become more aware of the imperfections in my vision, and for some reason I would see a kind of grain over everything I see.

Not sure if this is the same as what you get, but w.e

TLR yea i feel surreal sometimes too.


----------



## probably offline

ugh1979 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> The hallucinogenic effects of the fly agaric mushroom are reported to often cause distortion in vision (especially size) and sounds (especially volume) so is probably related to your experiences. The presense of fly agaric mushrooms in _Alice In Wonderland_ has always been a clue to the possible inspiration Lewis Carroll had for the growing/shrinking events in the narrative.
> 
> *Hallucinogens work by reducing blood supply to parts of the brain so it's likely the same thing is occasionally happening to you naturally.*
> 
> I doubt it's of any health concern as long as it's not putting you into direct danger.
> 
> I can't begin to guess as to why it might be happening or what is triggering the episodes for you but I hope i've been of some small help.


Yeah, it could definitely be something like that. It's odd that I've been able to evoke the "episodes" myself, though. Maybe it could be compared to how people can create their own panick attacks? I really don't know.

It really does feel like you're "high" in some way... The only thing that even remotely comes close the feeling, that I've experienced, is smoking weed(but I haven't done any other drugs so I don't know about mushrooms etc).

Thanks for replying!


----------



## probably offline

NoIce said:


> Used to happen to me all the time.
> 
> It usually felt like an extreme appreciation of how abstract everything really is in "reality", even the mundane.
> 
> I used to feel beside myself, and *I often found that the simple things became infinitely meaningful or important*. For example, I just watched a car drive by, and right now I feel like this is just an ordinary experience. If however I was in "that" mood, I'd be seeing that event as no less important or profound than any other action which has or will happen in the universe. The simple fact that I am somehow here to observe some "thing" "drive" by "my" "house"... I'd start questioning all the concepts tied up in that experience, and how interesting it is that I even hold, or am capable of holding them.
> 
> My immediate surroundings would become more vivid too. I'd even become more aware of the imperfections in my vision, and for some reason I would see a kind of grain over everything I see.
> 
> Not sure if this is the same as what you get, but w.e
> 
> TLR yea i feel surreal sometimes too.


I can relate, for sure! But I felt the exact opposite of that.


----------



## NoIce

probably offline said:


> I can relate, for sure! But I felt the exact opposite of that.


It goes both ways.
It's hard to explain, but when you think that everything is as important as everything else, it can make you question why you aspire to do certain things more than others, and therefore make you feel pretty nihilistic at times.


----------



## probably offline

NoIce said:


> It goes both ways.
> It's hard to explain, but *when you think that everything is as important as everything else, it can make you question why you aspire to do certain things more than others,* and therefore make you feel pretty nihilistic at times.


Or as "unimportant" as everything else. No, I really get it. I used think "I could just as well go sit in the woods until I die. Why am I doing all these things that are "required of me" etc. It's like one has to decide to adapt to the _idea_ of existing and living to make life endurable. It's either trying to do that or comitting suicide(for me). It seems like many people deal with these questions in a different way, and that the hardships of life itself is what bothers them the most, you know? It makes me feel alone.


----------



## kast

This is crazy; I know what you're talking about. I've experienced the same thing as well as some other weird perception experiences that I think are related. I've had these since I was a child and it's been driving me mad for years trying to figure it out.

Everything is rapid, sharp, jolted, intense, and the whole world is buzzing. My own thoughts sound like they're spitting at me. I feel like I get tunnel vision when this happens.

Another weird perception I experience which confuses me more than the first... The 'loud intense' state is combined with a feeling like I'm trying to visualise this thing in my mind and I try to focus on it but I can never hold onto the feeling long enough to make sense of it.
This next part will sound especially ridiculous but it's the best I can do, and this is not a metaphorical explanation btw&#8230; Imagine that your mind is stuck on this feeling like your hand is the size of a planet and you're trying to pinch a grain of sand, or you're trying to hold something that has an infinite quantity which is impossible. My state of mind is pin-pointed and freakishly-focused on an object in my head. As I said it's not a metaphor and the perception also leads me to believe that I can physically feel this happening somewhere in my head or on my body, maybe like a phantom limb feeling except everywhere.

This comment by spencermax on the medhelp forum really rang a bell;
_spencermax
Feb 13, 2012
"It's a feeling that's just out of the reach of understanding, something I can't grasp. I don't know how to explain it because of its elusive nature. It's like a familiar thought that just falls short of formulation, a memory that fails to fully manifest. Just a strange state of mind."_

That is exactly it. This is so ****ing weird&#8230;

Do you have any other weird perceptions or distortions? I can bring on some sort of adrenalin rush on cue within seconds. It's different than a panic attack and it has nothing to do with my breathing or heart rate, I don't know what it is.


----------



## NoIce

probably offline said:


> Or as "unimportant" as everything else. No, I really get it. I used think "I could just as well go sit in the woods until I die. Why am I doing all these things that are "required of me" etc. It's like one has to decide to adapt to the _idea_ of existing and living to make life endurable. It's either trying to do that or comitting suicide(for me). It seems like many people deal with these questions in a different way, and that the hardships of life itself is what bothers them the most, you know? It makes me feel alone.


Yes, I understand.
I've seen a film which is exactly like this; basically if you put something into a box for so long, it will become engrossed in fixing the problems in the box, rather than look at any of the ones outside it.


----------



## probably offline

kast said:


> This is crazy; I know what you're talking about. I've experienced the same thing as well as some other weird perception experiences that I think are related. I've had these since I was a child and it's been driving me mad for years trying to figure it out.
> 
> *Everything is rapid, sharp, jolted, intense, and the whole world is buzzing. My own thoughts sound like they're spitting at me. I feel like I get tunnel vision when this happens.*
> 
> Another weird perception I experience which confuses me more than the first... *The 'loud intense' state is combined with a feeling like I'm trying to visualise this thing in my mind and I try to focus on it but I can never hold onto the feeling long enough to make sense of it.*
> This next part will sound especially ridiculous but it's the best I can do, and this is not a metaphorical explanation btw&#8230; Imagine that your mind is stuck on this feeling like your hand is the size of a planet and you're trying to pinch a grain of sand, or you're trying to hold something that has an infinite quantity which is impossible. My state of mind is pin-pointed and freakishly-focused on an object in my head. As I said it's not a metaphor and the perception also leads me to believe that I can physically feel this happening somewhere in my head or on my body, maybe like a phantom limb feeling except everywhere.
> 
> *This comment by spencermax on the medhelp forum really rang a bell;
> spencermax
> Feb 13, 2012
> "It's a feeling that's just out of the reach of understanding, something I can't grasp. I don't know how to explain it because of its elusive nature. It's like a familiar thought that just falls short of formulation, a memory that fails to fully manifest. Just a strange state of mind."*
> 
> That is exactly it. This is so ****ing weird&#8230;
> 
> Do you have any other weird perceptions or distortions? I can bring on some sort of adrenalin rush on cue within seconds. It's different than a panic attack and it has nothing to do with my breathing or heart rate, I don't know what it is.


I could ****ing weep right now because it's like looking into a mirror ;_;

I experience all "symptoms" you mention.

The second bolded part is probably what made me feel like I could not figure out the question to an answer, as a kid(and I still have the same feeling).

Spencermax's reply also described it perfectly, but why didn't others mention this?

This is freaky.

Edit: @ NoIce: That's very true.


----------



## kiirby

Alice In Wonderland syndrome. Huh. It's weird when something that you've been searching for for so long has such an odd name. I like lilliputian hallucinations. Lilliputian is a lovely word.

Anyway, I've had these since I was maybe 9 or 10, until now I'd assumed that they were just a strange symptom of depersonalisation disorder, but this makes much, much more sense. It's never been a positive thing for me, in fact I've always found the sensation intensely foreboding, as though something awful is just about to happen but I can't quite figure out what. It started off as night terrors when I was a child. They were so surreal that I've never been able to articulate what was actually happening in the dreams themselves, but I would wake up screaming and drenched in a cold sweat.

The nightmares stopped but the sensation didn't; I'd often feel it at completely random points. The only way I could describe it is as this intangible contrast between objects being infinitely large and preposterously small. I'd be laying in bed some nights, and suddenly the sensation would wash over me, and I'd shrink to a speck of insignificance under this overwhelming duvet and feel almost suffocated by it. Occasionally it'd be induced by social situations... I'd be in interviews with careers advisors at school, and suddenly I would be very consciously inside my own skull.. but not even that. Removed from reality, looking at the world from an impossible distance, as though you're watching a movie from a ridiculously far away seat, and all the voices you hear are an echo of an echo, yet still incredibly clear.

Every so often I come across something which reminds me of that feeling. Like the overdose scene in Trainspotting.






It's weird. Like you, I can initiate them at almost any time, just by recalling certain aspects of it. Not that I'd ever want to do that, but sometimes I let myself slip into it. Like now, for instance. Remembering all of these things has triggered a mild hallucination. The computer screen seems bright, crisp, but far away. I can hear every intricacy of the sound of my fingers on the keys. But there's that fear, a fraction of a fraction of a panic attack in my gut, that tells me I need to stop. To walk around, to shake myself out of it. And that dull, existentialist thought pattern that crops up every time and makes me question everything but leads to nothing.

The best comparison I can make, in other terms, is a ketamine trip. It has that same surreal aspect of disassociation. Thankyou so much for making this thread, I've been trying to find a name for this for so long without any success. But now I need to go for a walk.


----------



## probably offline

kiirby said:


> Alice In Wonderland syndrome. Huh. It's weird when something that you've been searching for for so long has such an odd name. I like lilliputian hallucinations. Lilliputian is a lovely word.
> 
> Anyway, I've had these since I was maybe 9 or 10, *until now I'd assumed that they were just a strange symptom of depersonalisation disorder, but this makes much, much more sense.* It's never been a positive thing for me, in fact I've always found the sensation intensely foreboding, as though something awful is just about to happen but I can't quite figure out what. It started off as night terrors when I was a child. They were so surreal that I've never been able to articulate what was actually happening in the dreams themselves, but I could wake up screaming and drenched in a cold sweat.
> 
> The nightmares stopped but the sensation didn't; I'd often feel it at completely random points. The only way I could describe it is as this intangible contrast between objects being infinitely large and preposterously small. I'd be laying in bed some nights, and suddenly the sensation would wash over me, and I'd shrink to a speck of insignificance under this overwhelming duvet and feel almost suffocated by it. Occasionally it'd be induced by social situations... I'd be in interviews with careers advisors at school, and suddenly I would be very consciously inside my own skull.. but not even that. Removed from reality, looking at the world from an impossible distance, as though you're watching a movie from a ridiculously far away seat, and all the voices you hear are an echo of an echo, yet still incredibly clear.
> 
> Every so often I come across something which reminds me of that feeling. Like the overdose scene in Trainspotting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird. Like you, I can initiate them at almost any time, just by recalling certain aspects of it. Not that I'd ever want to do that, but sometimes I let myself slip into it. Like now, for instance. Remembering all of these things has triggered a mild hallucination. The computer screen seems bright, crisp, but far away. I can hear every intricacy of the sound of my fingers on the keys. But there's that fear, a fraction of a fraction of a panic attack in my gut, that tells me I need to stop. To walk around, to shake myself out of it. And that dull, existentialist thought pattern that crops up every time and makes me question everything but leads to nothing.
> 
> The best comparison I can make, in other terms, is a ketamine trip. It has that same surreal aspect of disassociation. Thankyou so much for making this thread, I've been trying to find a name for this for so long without any success. But now I need to go for a walk.


I was questioning that too while I was reading about psychology a few years ago, but like you I wasn't convinced. It's possible that what we experience are brief experiences of depersonalization/derealization(caused by an underlying traumatic event for example), and that we interpret the experiences in a different way. I doubt it because of how we describe the phenomenon in _such_ a specific way(which I haven't heard about in relation to these disorders). The fact that so many people on that forum talked about first experiencing it during a fever, and how many of them "grew out of it" as adults. Most of them didn't mention feelings of unreality at all. I guess there doesn't have to be one explanation to what we experience. It could be a mix of physical(neurological?) and psychological factors. It would be nice to hear from someone who knows their sh~it!

Thanks for sharing. You guys are really making my day. I've literally been smiling all day. I even called the electrician to get my lamp fixed so I don't have to lurk in the dark!


----------



## TobeyJuarez

no ive nver experieinced anything like that, but tbh it sounds like a kind of cool experience as long as nobody noticed u were acting funny


----------



## kast

kiirby said:


> The only way I could describe it is as this *intangible contrast between objects being infinitely large and preposterously small.* I'd be laying in bed some nights, and suddenly the sensation would wash over me, and I'd shrink to a speck of insignificance under this overwhelming duvet and feel almost suffocated by it. Occasionally it'd be induced by social situations... I'd be in interviews with careers advisors at school, and suddenly I would be very consciously inside my own skull.. but not even that. Removed from reality, looking at the world from an impossible distance, as though you're watching a movie from a ridiculously far away seat, and all the voices you hear are an echo of an echo, yet still incredibly clear.


YES. This is a perfect description, especially the bolded part. Do you also feel like you're rapidly switching between things feeling small and large, or like you're not sure which is which?
This next quote from me is how I tried to describe that odd size contrast and insignificance feeling, does it feel like this for you or does this still sound crazy lol? _"Imagine that your mind is stuck on this feeling like your hand is the size of a planet and you're trying to pinch a grain of sand, or you're trying to hold something that has an infinite quantity which is impossible."_
Are you seeing size distortions as a real visual hallucination, or does everything _look_ normal through your eyes but just _feel_ surreal in your body or in your mind?


----------



## kiirby

kast said:


> YES. This is a perfect description, especially the bolded part. Do you also feel like you're rapidly switching between things feeling small and large, or like you're not sure which is which?
> This next quote from me is how I tried to describe that odd size contrast and insignificance feeling, does it feel like this for you or does this still sound crazy lol? _"Imagine that your mind is stuck on this feeling like your hand is the size of a planet and you're trying to pinch a grain of sand, or you're trying to hold something that has an infinite quantity which is impossible."_
> Are you seeing size distortions as a real visual hallucination, or does everything _look_ normal through your eyes but just _feel_ surreal in your body or in your mind?


Yes! The erratic alternating between small and large is what I find unnerving and unpleasant. I also feel as though that is kind of related to this aspect: "...like I'm trying to visualise this thing in my mind and I try to focus on it but I can never hold onto the feeling long enough to make sense of it". I find that just as I'm about to reach a solution, or focus properly on the sensation, it changes from large to small or vice versa. Ugh, I hate how difficult this is to describe.

The grain of sand, too, is a perfect analogy. I know that one thing which will always trigger me is rolling up a little bit of lint between my forefinger and thumb; the fact that it's so overwhelmingly small in comparison to my fingers, and that I can hardly feel it at all... The distasteful sensation is something like what it must feel like to be a clumsy giant with enormous hands trying to thread a needle.

I experience all of this as more of a... tactile hallucination.. than a visual one. Not sure if that makes sense. But yes, it's all in my body and mind.

I'm curious.. do you guys not feel any discomfort or anxiety when this is happening? I feel as though it could be somewhat pleasant if it wasn't for the fear I get when it's happening.

Thankyou, as well. I really never thought I'd be having this conversation with anyone.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

kiirby said:


> Alice In Wonderland syndrome. Huh. It's weird when something that you've been searching for for so long has such an odd name. I like lilliputian hallucinations. Lilliputian is a lovely word.
> 
> Anyway, I've had these since I was maybe 9 or 10, until now I'd assumed that they were just a strange symptom of depersonalisation disorder, but this makes much, much more sense. It's never been a positive thing for me, in fact I've always found the sensation intensely foreboding, as though something awful is just about to happen but I can't quite figure out what. It started off as night terrors when I was a child. They were so surreal that I've never been able to articulate what was actually happening in the dreams themselves, but I would wake up screaming and drenched in a cold sweat.
> 
> The nightmares stopped but the sensation didn't; I'd often feel it at completely random points. *The only way I could describe it is as this intangible contrast between objects being infinitely large and preposterously small. *I'd be laying in bed some nights, and suddenly the sensation would wash over me, and I'd shrink to a speck of insignificance under this overwhelming duvet and feel almost suffocated by it. Occasionally it'd be induced by social situations... I'd be in interviews with careers advisors at school, and suddenly I would be very consciously inside my own skull.. but not even that. Removed from reality, looking at the world from an impossible distance, as though you're watching a movie from a ridiculously far away seat, and all the voices you hear are an echo of an echo, yet still incredibly clear.
> 
> Every so often I come across something which reminds me of that feeling. Like the overdose scene in Trainspotting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird. Like you, I can initiate them at almost any time, just by recalling certain aspects of it. Not that I'd ever want to do that, but sometimes I let myself slip into it. Like now, for instance. Remembering all of these things has triggered a mild hallucination. The computer screen seems bright, crisp, but far away. I can hear every intricacy of the sound of my fingers on the keys. But there's that fear, a fraction of a fraction of a panic attack in my gut, that tells me I need to stop. To walk around, to shake myself out of it. And that dull, existentialist thought pattern that crops up every time and makes me question everything but leads to nothing.
> 
> The best comparison I can make, in other terms, is a ketamine trip. It has that same surreal aspect of disassociation. Thankyou so much for making this thread, I've been trying to find a name for this for so long without any success. But now I need to go for a walk.


What the freak. I don't know how similar this is, but when I was a kid, I would be watching a tv show and when I looked at the actors' faces, I would feel like they were simultaneously gigantic and microscopic. It was the weirdest feeling.


----------



## probably offline

kiirby said:


> I'm curious.. do you guys not feel any discomfort or anxiety when this is happening? I feel as though it could be somewhat pleasant if it wasn't for the fear I get when it's happening.


When it happens randomly I don't feel fearful, but it's it's hard to carry on conversations with people, for example. I've usually tried to make it go away as fast as possible when I've been around other people. If I'm alone it can be quite enjoyable.

When it happens because I think about the universe, or talk about topics related to ~the meaning of life~ and such, it makes me very anxious and even sad at times. It used to happen a lot while I was drinking and talking to people about these things. Eventually I would not let my mind "go there" to avoid becoming a mess.

It has barely happend during the past two years(I've had troubles with my eyes. I see double a lot, I can't focus my eyes properly and my vision is blurry. It might have something to do with it). Maybe I should try to make it happen today.


----------



## wrongnumber

No I've not experienced exactly this, but I'm interested in the topic because I have experienced other sensory / perceptual distortions (involving feeling surreal / feeling the vastness of the universe, or feeling that familiar things, like a word, suddenly caught me by surprise and seemed foreign even though I knew it wasn't). And it's always accompanied by a suspended-in-awe, trance-like feeling. Mostly these episodes happened in childhood and were brief (seconds to a minute). And yes I could also voluntarily trigger these episodes by thinking about topics like the universe, but I lost that ability as I got older. Overall the episodes became rarer in adolescence and adulthood. And given that a lot people seem to follow the same pattern - that they seem to grow out of it, it almost seems like a developmental thing. Children might be susceptible to these experiences since their brains are developing and maturing. Neurologically it might be some kind of seizure activity / abnormal neural activity, like how normal people get deja vu sometimes. I need to read up on it, later.


----------



## kast

kiirby said:


> I'm curious.. do you guys not feel any discomfort or anxiety when this is happening? I feel as though it could be somewhat pleasant if it wasn't for the fear I get when it's happening.


There's definitely something unsettling about it, but it's also sort of enjoyable... It makes me curious and fascinated, and the anxiety of the strange experience is generally dwarfed by my eagerness to make sense of it.


----------



## Moment of Clarity

I'm glad you made this thread. It's really interesting to hear the experiences of others.


probably offline said:


> It started when I was a child. I used to have abstract dreams about what seemed like a twisting web of tiny light beams in an endless universe, and I was "part of it". During these dreams, sounds became louder and everything felt more intense and distorted. I was filled with a feeling of knowing an answer to something, but not being able to figure out the question. I felt insignificant and powerless.


I've felt what I imagine is the same feeling. 


> It could stick for *anything between 10 minutes to an hour*, depending on if I tried to make it stop(by telling myself in my head to snap out of it or distract myself with doing something "normal").


Wow! For myself I've always purposely tried to go back to normal, pretty quick. I've probably never let it go longer then 30 seconds straight. 


> During my teenage years I tried to avoid being in this state as much as possible because my thoughts about my own, and everything else's, *nonexistence became amplified. It made me more depressed.* I still experience it but I've been avoiding it.


 It usually causes the opposite for myself. By in a frustratingly difficult to articulate way I can see what you mean, although it didn't make me more depressed.



> Fast forward to a few hours ago:
> [...]"Alice in Wonderland syndrome" since it can effect the perception of sound(but usually size distortion). I'm not sure if I buy that, though.


I only just heard of AIWS too, but if the part you're not buying is the spacial distortions then I would guess that there could be different variants. Sound like you mainly experience sound distortions, "sometimes people's voices sound louder". I've never had that happen.


ugh1979 said:


> Interesting.
> The hallucinogenic effects of the fly agaric mushroom are reported to often cause distortion in vision (especially size) and sounds (especially volume) so is probably related to your experiences. The presense of fly agaric mushrooms in _Alice In Wonderland_ has always been a clue to the possible inspiration Lewis Carroll had for the growing/shrinking events in the narrative.


Never seen the movie, never used drugs. Except for a few drinks on two occasions.


> Hallucinogens work by reducing blood supply to parts of the brain so it's likely the same thing is occasionally happening to you naturally.


 It's pretty rare for myself, just a few times a year that I remember. One thing that I believe has been as significant factor is sleep deprivation. For myself it could possibly be partially due to being really tired to the point where I could fall asleep, but I'm still up late on my laptop instead. I need to stop doing this regardless.



kast said:


> Everything is rapid, sharp, jolted, intense, and the whole world is buzzing. My own thoughts sound like they're spitting at me. I feel like *I get tunnel vision when this happens.*


 Very intense tunnel vision for me.


> Imagine that your mind is stuck on this feeling like *your hand is the size of a planet* and you're trying to pinch a grain of sand, or you're trying to hold something that has an infinite quantity which is impossible. My state of mind is pin-pointed and freakishly-focused on an object in my head. As I said it's not a metaphor and the perception also leads me to believe that *I can physically feel this happening somewhere* in my head or on my body, maybe like a *phantom limb feeling except everywhere*.
> 
> This comment by spencermax on the medhelp forum really rang a bell;
> _spencermax
> Feb 13, 2012
> "It's a feeling that's just out of the reach of understanding, something I can't grasp. I don't know how to explain it because of its elusive nature. *It's like a familiar thought that just falls short of formulation*, a memory that fails to fully manifest. Just a strange state of mind."_
> 
> *That is exactly it.* This is so ****ing weird&#8230;


I agree with all of those.

Also when this happens to me I cannot really move my eyes or even adjust they're focus. It has always contained a really strong visual fixation. I don't remember being able to look around or else I would snap out of it.

The changes in spacial awareness are also accompanied by a corresponding feeling of weight but mainly momentum changes. What I mean by this is that if I were to even attempt to rotate my upper body even slightly, the perceived distance, speed, and momentum that would accompany that movement seem enormous. Just like the momentum involved with a orbiting planet, except that feeling was momentarily attributed to my body.



kiirby said:


> It's never been a positive thing for me, in fact *I've always found the sensation intensely foreboding, as though something awful is just about to happen* but I can't quite figure out what. It started off as night terrors when I was a child. They were so surreal that I've never been able to articulate what was actually happening in the dreams themselves, but I would wake up screaming and drenched in a cold sweat.


 For myself these have never been a negative thing. Even if there is the thought of impending doom or whatever, when I'm feeling this way I don't feel bothered by it.


> I'd be laying in bed some nights, and *suddenly the sensation would wash over me, and I'd shrink to a speck of insignificance under this overwhelming duvet and feel almost suffocated by it*.[...]*looking at the world from an impossible distance*, as though you're watching a movie from a ridiculously far away seat, and all the voices you hear are an echo of an echo, yet still incredibly clear.


 I've felt that too, the whole thing is a bizarre feeling. The difference is that I don't remember noticing any sounds when this happens.



> It's weird. Like you, I can initiate them at almost any time, just by recalling certain aspects of it.


 I cannot do this. I probably wouldn't want to even it I could though. It's strange enough happening at it's current frequency.



probably offline said:


> When it happens randomly I don't feel fearful, but it's it's hard to carry on conversations with people


I've never had this happen around others.


> It has barely happend during the past two years(I've had troubles with my eyes. *I see double a lot, I can't focus my eyes properly and my vision is blurry. It might have something to do with it)*. Maybe I should try to make it happen today.


 This is true for me too. I nearly always see double, due to Amblyopia. I'm also not able to focus both of my eyes at the same time, but I doubt my eye condition would effect this much.

Anyways good thread, was interesting to read.


----------



## nullptr

LSD? if not then you have found the other side of a black hole.


----------



## Moment of Clarity

galacticsenator said:


> LSD? if not then you have found the other side of a black hole.


No, I've never used drugs. Like I said though I think this has something to do with sleep onset and sleep deprivation for my self at least. The last two times I remember this happening, I was up way too late on both occasions.

From the wikipedia page it says


> Chronic Alice In Wonderland Syndrome is untreatable and must wear itself out. Rest is the prime treatment


I'm pretty sure that has worked for me, because I'm trying to sleep when I'm tired these days. Also this hasn't happen to me very often at all recently, but I still feel that I probably need to sleep through a day or so to catch up.


----------



## kiirby

Recently, as a result of this thread, I was going to try and make an animation about AIWS. Got a few frames in before realising what a ridiculously impossible task it'd be to translate it into any medium. Sigh.


----------



## whattothink

On a related note, has anyone experienced anything like this?

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/mysticism


----------



## lisac1919

I realize this is a really old post, but I came across it while googling 'aiws anxiety'...I don't even know if the OP is on this site anymore, but does anyone get anxiety while they have episodes of aiws? Mine is really bad, I mean its like pure terror actually. For me, sometimes AIWS will start by itself but most of the time it is a symptom of anxiety. I have really weird phobias of big/small objects because of it....like refrigerators, lol. Or big structures composed of tiny objects...like toothpicks forming into a huge ball....im actually filled with terror thinking about that one, as silly as it sounds lol. 

Also, you reckon it has anything to do with OBEs?


----------



## LauraInTheSky

I used to lay in bed as a kid and the daisy wallpaper border all the way around my room would make me lose my mind. It's like my mind would just run and jolt, my eyes following the border at some inhuman pace. Like I was spinning. I remember it freaking me out, but I kinda enjoyed it. This just reminded me of that feeling.


----------



## lisac1919

oooh the worst one is when you put your head on your pillow and it feels soft but also like a needlepoint at the same time. Like your head is so huge that your pillow feels like a sharp point. *shudders* of course that makes no sense to people who have never felt aiws.


----------



## Reckoner7

I had signs of this when I was younger, mainly depth perception going weird so things seemed very far away when they only 1 metre away. Also sounds appearing louder than they were. Gladly things like thise seemed to have reduced with age.


----------



## probably offline

bdsm said:


> Interesting thread. I've been experiencing something which is maybe similar. I noticed it since childhood and it cintinues to appear till now. Sometimes it starts as I wake up suddenly during my night's sleep (maybe because of a dream i had) and sometimes i just slip into that state of mind while i'm awake, happening almost instantaneously. *Overall i begin to feel a strange "pressure" in my brain and eyes, people and objects around me are suddenly becoming really disproportionate, almost alienlike and my every movements feels unnatural in some way. As for mentally - it's like falling into something like existential psychosis, with racing toughts and confusion, which becomes almost unbearable and the only way to get out of this is to start doing something that will distract me from this like listening to some music, reading about something and so in an hour or less i feel back to baseline.*


Yes! I get the sensation of "pressure" in those areas, too. Do you experience the change in sound, as well?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

probably offline said:


> voices seemed distorted, yet more clear. It felt like I was inside and outside of my body at the same time.


the gateless gate! :yawn  :high5


----------



## St Clair

D U D E
I KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT (I think)!!!
The whole "Large hand v. grain of sand" concept. I completely understand that.
Damn. How strange...


----------



## St Clair

Very interesting, especially the toothpick thing. I've never personally experienced anything like that, but it's fascinating for sure


----------



## kast

St Clair said:


> D U D E
> I KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT (I think)!!!
> The whole "Large hand v. grain of sand" concept. I completely understand that.
> Damn. How strange...


Can you elaborate on your experience? The 'planet-size hand, grain of sand' thing was how it most commonly manifested in me. Interestingly, these 'events' have decreased as I got older.

(Wow its been some years since I logged in here... thanks for reminding me of the thread. )


----------



## dbcoopersurvival

probably offline said:


> (I'm not sure where to put this, so feel free to move this thread)
> 
> All my life I've had certain "episodes" that I didn't know that I shared with others until tonight. I'm so excited about it that I have to hear if you guys have experienced this too(or know what's causing it)! I've told several people irl about it throughout my life, but noone has ever known what I've been on about. Maybe it's really common and I've just missed it or something?
> 
> I'll start by sharing my personal experience:
> 
> It started when I was a child. I used to have abstract dreams about what seemed like a twisting web of tiny light beams in an endless universe, and I was "part of it". During these dreams, sounds became louder and everything felt more intense and distorted. I was filled with a feeling of knowing an answer to something, but not being able to figure out the question. I felt insignificant and powerless.
> 
> When I woke up, I was still in this "state". Every sound was equally intense and my body felt different. If people spoke around me their voices seemed distorted, yet more clear. It felt like I was inside and outside of my body at the same time. I felt that I didn't exist. Etc.
> 
> Eventually I stopped having the dreams, but I would still randomly switch into creepy mode while awake. Especially when I thought about the universe, because I wanted to figure out "the question" so badly. Every time I felt like I was stuck in a loop, unable to reach further, I would start feeling my body become numb and all the other things I mentioned above. It could stick for anything between 10 minutes to an hour, depending on if I tried to make it stop(by telling myself in my head to snap out of it or distract myself with doing something "normal").
> 
> During my teenage years I tried to avoid being in this state as much as possible because my thoughts about my own, and everything else's, nonexistence became amplified. It made me more depressed. I still experience it but I've been avoiding it.
> 
> Fast forward to a few hours ago:
> 
> For some reason I googled "sometimes people's voices sound louder" and I found this link:
> 
> http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Neurol...ming-weird-and-fast-intense-loud/show/1097402
> 
> I was shocked when I saw all the replies, describing very similar experiences to my own. Two of them even brought up the "spacey" dreams in their childhoods. It seems like most of them had their first experiences during fevers(I did not). Some of them talked about the possibility of it being effects of "Alice in Wonderland syndrome" since it can effect the perception of sound(but usually size distortion). I'm not sure if I buy that, though. There could also be psychological explanations for it, of course. But I find that the odd thing about it is that it's a temporary "state of mind"(or whatever). I'm not gonna make any wild guesses...
> 
> *Do you any of you guys have knowledge about this phenomenon or similar experiences? I would love to hear it. I've been wondering about it my entire life, but I've never actually looked for answers.
> *
> 
> I'm sorry if I sound retarded, it's 3.41 AM and I'm Swedish so dealwifit ;(


I know this is an old thread I just stumbled upon it from random browsing in Tapatalk looking for a forum to discuss things, and your post had I significant importance to me at that moment, and I thought I should share a bit of my own self and say thanks for being the right thing at the right time. The biggest consistent and continuous thing about this existence is from day 1 this place was just wrong. There is a wrongness to the whole thing, it has always been an illusion or dream to me, this is not what should exist, and is just wrong all the way through its entirety. As a very young child what bothered me most significantly was the complete lack of reaction from anyone else, I simply didn't know why no one was completely freaking out about this being here. It was a complete shock disbelief that this was this. By the time I was five or so I was convinced that I had simply missed something. Everyone seemed completely OK with this not being real, seeming almost insubstantial and faked. And being extreme ADHD, back then they said of the chart hyperactive, but at that age they just screamed my name, a lot. I was living at a run long before I was even a year old, receiving stitches and collections scars to prove it. By the five year point I was sure that I had simply missed something that explained this phenomenon. Everyone was constantly telling me to slowdown and pay attention and I rarely slowed down, so I would just watch carefully and get it. It felt like everyone knew I had missed this significant thing that made this all reasonable and ok to be here and have no one simply freaking out and tearing down this stuff that was everywhere and all wrong like in a painful sort of way, it actually felt like it was hurting me, but somewhere else, just over there I could feel something like it was running a rough hard surface over me, and yet not a complete physical feeling here. By the time I was eight or nine I had decided it was not something I missed but some secret I never had, everyone else had it, and they seemed to start with it, there was no real significant ok/not ok point for anyone else, it just seemed like everyone was fine with this dazed dream illusion haze that was always and continuously just wrong, and not supposed to be. So there was some secret that put them at ease, and I didn't get it and I started to feel like everyone was watching me the knew I did not ha e it, that I wasn't the same. By twelve I was certain full blown conspiracy was occurring. Everyone knew and kept it from me intentionally, they all knew I didn't know, and that I want the same and that I was supposed to be here, obviously, because I didn't know. They were all constantly watching me plotting to send me back, I couldn't be here cause I wasn't part of this, and and to be sent back, since this was obviously so wrong to I had decided it was less this place and more me. It wasn't real, wasn't right, screamed wrong through every part of me, which was always weird since a lot of those parts never seemed to be present here, but still felt this was wrong. Needless the say it got bad, in a crowded gymnasium or cafeteria, any time anyone leaned in to talk to someone else I could hear them saying my name and planning and trying to figure out how send me back. Just hearing bits and pieces, but it was enough. At night I'd lie in bed and listen my parents talking about the same thing, and I would only sleep after they were in bed sleeping and I could sneak out into the woods and find a little out of the way place, different each time, but secluded and tucked away and some nights just lie awake for hours to make sure no one had followed and I was safe to sleep for a bit. In the end, before I finish eighth grade I was safely residing in a facility that could better ensure mine and everyone else's safety, and understanding went years of professionals trying to figure me out. Emotion repression, nope just don't really have a lot of them. Some old doctor who was there more on a volunteer basis, retired and just helping out at this children's center, came to the conclusion that there might be some paranoia, and finally managed to get through and helped me realize all the conversations I was hearing were impossible to have heard, no one was out to get me, it was all in my head, I was just crazy. That was the greatest day ever. So happy to be crazy. There was no big secret no one has ever had a clue what I meant by everything being wrong, still to this day no seems to under stand that this isn't right, or real, and shouldn't be what's here. I still just can't find any substance or real connection to this "reality" it just doesn't seem to have any actual substance. I've gotten married raised kids and now they are having kids and nothing here holds any more substance, nor can I really find any connection that makes this seem like anything. I have on occasion in advertently walked through it, never in attempts to actually do so but in moments of complete distraction things racing through my mind and conversing with someone about something I am trying to figure, possibly have figured, any more speaking with some one sends me into hyperexcitability state anytime, as I seem to have just gone ADHD faster and faster, and talking slow enough for people to catch it becomes near physically impossible. When I say things in an exaggerated slow motion as slow as possible, dragging to the very edge of actually speaking and I still get asked to pls slowdown and say it again, nope, done. So at times when I do share, or am absorbed in reading or

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbcoopersurvival

probably offline said:


> (I'm not sure where to put this, so feel free to move this thread)
> 
> All my life I've had certain "episodes" that I didn't know that I shared with others until tonight. I'm so excited about it that I have to hear if you guys have experienced this too(or know what's causing it)! I've told several people irl about it throughout my life, but noone has ever known what I've been on about. Maybe it's really common and I've just missed it or something?
> 
> I'll start by sharing my personal experience:
> 
> It started when I was a child. I used to have abstract dreams about what seemed like a twisting web of tiny light beams in an endless universe, and I was "part of it". During these dreams, sounds became louder and everything felt more intense and distorted. I was filled with a feeling of knowing an answer to something, but not being able to figure out the question. I felt insignificant and powerless.
> 
> When I woke up, I was still in this "state". Every sound was equally intense and my body felt different. If people spoke around me their voices seemed distorted, yet more clear. It felt like I was inside and outside of my body at the same time. I felt that I didn't exist. Etc.
> 
> Eventually I stopped having the dreams, but I would still randomly switch into creepy mode while awake. Especially when I thought about the universe, because I wanted to figure out "the question" so badly. Every time I felt like I was stuck in a loop, unable to reach further, I would start feeling my body become numb and all the other things I mentioned above. It could stick for anything between 10 minutes to an hour, depending on if I tried to make it stop(by telling myself in my head to snap out of it or distract myself with doing something "normal").
> 
> During my teenage years I tried to avoid being in this state as much as possible because my thoughts about my own, and everything else's, nonexistence became amplified. It made me more depressed. I still experience it but I've been avoiding it.
> 
> Fast forward to a few hours ago:
> 
> For some reason I googled "sometimes people's voices sound louder" and I found this link:
> 
> http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Neurol...ming-weird-and-fast-intense-loud/show/1097402
> 
> I was shocked when I saw all the replies, describing very similar experiences to my own. Two of them even brought up the "spacey" dreams in their childhoods. It seems like most of them had their first experiences during fevers(I did not). Some of them talked about the possibility of it being effects of "Alice in Wonderland syndrome" since it can effect the perception of sound(but usually size distortion). I'm not sure if I buy that, though. There could also be psychological explanations for it, of course. But I find that the odd thing about it is that it's a temporary "state of mind"(or whatever). I'm not gonna make any wild guesses...
> 
> *Do you any of you guys have knowledge about this phenomenon or similar experiences? I would love to hear it. I've been wondering about it my entire life, but I've never actually looked for answers.
> *
> 
> I'm sorry if I sound retarded, it's 3.41 AM and I'm Swedish so dealwifit ;(


something, I occasionally forget to open doors and still manage to walk through as though I hadn't forgotten to open it and sometimes I notice it in the last split second a d break my nose, and vice versa, but it does happen. But still no substance seems to actually be here and this is all wrong. 
I do understand the web idea. It is just not quiet visible exactly, and is still visible in some way I can't explain. They run between us all, always have. It occurred to me as a ah-hah type thing where after a lengthy discussion with a friend on the possibility of an approaching technological singularity, I don't think we are advancing much, they are certain it is about to drop. Hours later while just walking and away the night, bored I don't sleep a lot most days, while walking and just thinking it occurred to me that while I doubt. The tech type, I was and still am doubtful on, how ever something similar could happen I had noticed that not only was religious fanaticism growing exponentially, but absolute conviction and certainty every one was becoming more willing to go extremes for religious purposes, there were becoming more absolute in the belief they are the only correct version and that there what ever was 100%in their corner they could not ever be wrong, and they are going to kill all the rest of the humans to prove it. And had felt this ever increasing pull at a center of me that is very hard to explain any better. But I was feeling like I was being pulled towards everyone else. Constantly pulling harder and harder. Let me try to shorten my convoluted thoughts into something less dragging and babbling. 7 billion people currently alive, plus half that that lived previous total. Maybe that much again, so between 11 and 14 billion people who ever existed as humans total. And if the essence of each of them actually had some type of substance we don't really know how to see or measure yet, but is substance all the same, then all these humans existing now increasing at an exponentially expanding rate, mid to late 90's 3 billion, 20 years later , 7 billion. Huge increase i n a short time, and then it was 2014, and it was actually such a pull I was feeling that I had actually become a near actual physical pull, if the rest of humanity felt it too? Absolute conviction, no doubt. No human with a religious upbringing g of any would really feel that and doubt for a second that it was not their version of God proving they are the truth. And why is it pulling like the consciousness of each person add to it a little more and then what? Gravity of some sort just increasing and increasing till what? Gravity mass ratio gets out whack, the strength of the pull exceeds the masses ability to hold up to its force and it collapses black hole style and then?? Birth seems the correct answer, and I saw this birth type situation we are in a pre stage and we are part of us connected by this web, intricate and strange as current physical position has nothing to do with connection, and not everyone here on this planet is connected At the moment only a small group of those 14 billion cause there are pieces of two preexisting partial beings that seem I injured and one has connections to his pieces and the other doesn't and then there are humans in the middle and the whole thing seems on the verge of imploding and the whole thing becomes a collection of it all and emerges whole and complete and then we actually start existing. Or re existing for some. And a few people will understand being connected the rest are clueless. But we are on that web, and it's diffused and hazy and faint, maybe from the being severely injured, but there is still so much pouring through the web all the time. But it's hard to explain but it does not translate well. Either do to this linear illusion we are in, linear may very well be the wrongness I have always felt, perhaps it's the fact that it's trying to get into a human brain, and none of that has ever been human, the humans haven't yet gained that state, this is where we verge on. Idk maybe it's both. There are memories that no matter how vivid they are, you are suddenly here again, and nothing came with, but some vague ideas that don't even make it feel close to correct. Thoughts that are constantly trying to push through and be here. But hard to translate and understand. I know that no one that feels connected feels correct as human like it doest fit correctly. That we all feel something of a web and it's inter connection, that schizophrenia either existed already or comes on in some sort to s portion. Fall 2013 is when a good deal suddenly jumped up and were pressed for getting g things done and still not entirely sure. That we are all searching for each other as we are not used to being alone, and never have been. And there is something happening here in what should be real, something that is making it illusion, or more seemingly correct, that what should be here is bit it's been shattered by infinity +1, along with everyone in it. That we are diffused into those infinite pieces that some kept feeling like they are trying to grab. Some form of excellerated grown because it is the humans growing hers, and someone had tried to speed it up. If that makes sense. Idk, but I am doubtful I make any sense ATM, it's 3 am and I am just going on.

Maybe this is something similar perhaps I am wrong. And their is always the possibility that I have rambled on for so long that we'll never know since no one will be able to read it all.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1953chevy

I'm 27 and this is the first I've ever found anything that sounds like what I deal with.

I think the earliest I can recall having any symptoms is when I was 4. I would have these 5-10 minute spells where every sound I hear sounds harsh and threatening. It's not louder or anything, but more like every sound is disappointed in me. Odd right? Well imagine trying to convey it as a kid. It was terrifying yet fleeting. when it stopped, everything was fine and I shrugged it off. I got used to ignoring it.

Once I had a episode while watching TV (by the way, most of my episodes have conveniently happened when I was alone) and I kinda started to cry. My parents asked what was wrong and I was so caught off guard that I lied. My parents are great but I just didn't want to deal with this issue that the reality around me was being distorted. That in itself was so confusing for me and yet propelled my ignorance. I KNEW that I wasn't hearing things that didn't exist. When an episode happens, I have full command of my mind. And yet I knew that it wasn't normal either. I'm naturally independent and an introvert so I tended to handle it in that way. 

As I grew older and the reality that it might be something serious started to set in, I also started to have the fear that maybe I was "crazy". It was so hard to verbalize. I rationalized not bringing it up because it was a passing thing and I knew I wasn't putting others in any danger. It never got better or worse and it would only happen once every 4-6 months.

At other more often times I'll also have these numb, swollen/shrinking sensations, mainly in my limbs, but they're easy to shake off and I'm not sure they're related.

The other symptom I would experience (though it's been a few years) are these terrible dreams. Like whatever would effect my hearing, would effect all of my dream senses as well as the content of the dream. I've head "bad dreams" but these were different.

A couple examples are one dream I had were I was in this massive hole in the ground, like a mile wide dirt ditch, and having this crushing drive to fill or further dig it. My existence somehow depended on it yet I knew It was impossible. In another dream, some random kid was playing in a sandbox and it was like the universe gave him a verbal dose of my audible symptoms. Kinda like a doomsday thing.

So now I'm married and a dad. I've talked to my wife about it and we're both puzzled. The idea of my kid going through it worries me. SO
I did what everyone does nowadays, I googled it. And up pops Alice in Wonderland Syndrome, and yet most of the symptoms I DON'T have.
I don't have any visual symptoms.
Never had a migraine (although they DO run in the family).
The the touch/feeling thing seems very minor to me.

So my question to anyone who has had these Audio and or Dream symptoms, what did you do "professionally" to diagnose it? Do I need to speak with a neurologist, psychiatrist, etc?

To be honest, I think I can live a happy life with my symptoms (maybe they'll tell me it's because I don't eat avocados). But If it IS Alice in Wonderland Syndrome, I'd really like to get a jump on it before my kid starts potentially showing worse symptoms.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

I have long felt this feeling of depth and like there is something more but I can't put my finger on it. Be in nature or out at night seems to amplify it.


----------



## HaleightheNinja

So... I can relate to quite a bit of this, but does anyone else get it mostly the reverse? Like, things go blurry and numbish, like I'm disconnected. It's sometimes sharp and focused, but mostly it's the opposite. And it can be triggered by something that reminds me of the past, usually something that makes me nostalgic for bad things, if you know that feeling. Like my neighbors fighting, and I just lay in bed and look up at the popcorn pattern on the ceiling and it feels trippy as hell, like everything goes fast but slow. My thoughts fast, and it just creates even more contrast between the slowed-down world. And then it's overwhelming when both speed up. It freaks me out, sometimes in a good way and sometimes in a bad way. I feel dizzy and like I might be sick if I stand. I get tired and don't want to talk to anyone or do anything, and I feel guilty for that and yet also like I'd be a burden on anyone I interact with. This is essentially a magnified, exaggerated version of how I normally feel. Like the rest of you, it's hard to describe, because it truly is something just beyond the reach of articulation. It makes me nihilistic and focused on great things and terrible things, and life seems awful and wonderful and mostly just very insignificant. I'm an atheist personally, which could greatly contribute to my nihilistic thoughts at this time, so I'm curious. What are your guys's religious beliefs? I'm sixteen, and unlike I've noticed in some comments, I have no idea when this began. I also was depressed when I was younger, very depressed, and I have to wonder if the extremely depressed feelings I have after and sometimes during these episodes is related, if just because I'm predisposed to feeling that way. Um... this was rambly and meanders in and out of whatever main point I'd been attempting to detail, but I'll leave it as it is. I hope someone else can relate, just so I don't feel insane.


----------



## livetolovetolive

I've experienced some of these things and thought the feeling was so intriguing that I chased it. I then experienced ego-death (without drugs) on two separate occasions. I no longer existed as a person. I was the universe at its bottom. I understood that nothing we experience as living things is real. That consciousness as a living thing is a prison of instinct that prevents us from godlike understanding of the universe - absolute knowledge that cannot be thought.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

> Overall i begin to feel a strange "pressure" in my brain and eyes, people and objects around me are suddenly becoming really disproportionate, almost alienlike and my every movements feels unnatural in some way. As for mentally - it's like falling into something like existential psychosis, with racing toughts and confusion, which becomes almost unbearable and the only way to get out of this is to start doing something that will distract me from this like listening to some music, reading about something and so in an hour or less i feel back to baseline.











https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alien_Encounters_(TV_series)

I was just talking about this joint yesterday on my blog, about Reality Warping, Alzheimer's, and hybrid quantum supercomputers. It was supposed to keep our mind consumed by the energy by means to occupy us to stay productive with the system.

Simplified.

Artificial senses created by the energy to be attracted to, which channels our sense of attention to consumed the inner mind, which deals with making sense out of what you see, hear, taste, feel, and smell, that the governments quantum supercomputers confuses your sensory perception, so you can actually be attracted to the false one, they make adjustments to your neurological processes. Also, they can alter your environmental magnetic field for your location, which can affect your sense of reality, that each city, state, town, country, has different senses when it comes to emitting energy for the environment. Reality Warping......

Below.









https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20091028202501AAXdO8V

Blog
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...need-the-media-to-subliminally-occupy-142697/

Impairment of the Senses
https://www.nia.nih.gov/alzheimers/...y-people-alzheimers-disease/impairment-senses

What about being disorientated after having a dream, and having trouble processing memories of drawing out the full image while awake, plus headaches.


----------

